# Steam Shower Vapor Barrier



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

No, you've mismanaged the water vapour part. You've put the vb next to the studs...why? you'll wet the cbu and mortar - and that'll give you mould within 6 months. Then it's another tear-down.

That is a very labour-intensive method. Why not look into other methods that are specifically meant for steam rooms? We need further info on the marble type and on the thinset to set you even straighter.


----------



## sjelso (Aug 12, 2008)

*Checking on Contractor Install*

Thanks for the feedback. I am actually checking up on my contractor who is doing the work. They still do it a little old school I guess with the 30# Felt and Mud. The only thing I saw missing was a vapor barrier (now the 6mil poly at the studs).

This looks in line with the following documentation from Laticrete (see the manual on Steam Room and Steam Shower). They show the vapor barrier next to the studs and behind the cement board.:

http://www.laticrete.com/Contractor...echnicalDesignManuals/tabid/1658/Default.aspx


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

Check out Schluter.com, they've got the best system out there.


----------



## sjelso (Aug 12, 2008)

*Noble TS*

Ok..talked it over with the Sunnyvale, CA building inspector and my contractor. This looks like what we are going with. Also discussed it with Noble TS rep. who said this is ok for a steam shower.

1) Studs 2x4
2) 1/2" Durock
3) Metal Lath
4) "Mud"
5) Noble TS (walls and ceiling)
6) Thinset (white)
7) Marble subway tile w/Laticrete Epoxy grout
8) Sealer

The pan will be a "normal" mud pan with an impervious liner.


----------

